# Newbie from Cheshire



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi All
As per title in new here but I'm an active member on cliosport.net with a few thousand posts. I have an audi tt roadster in need of tlc so thought I'd join and see if I can gather some tips and advice. 
Thanks for reading.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome. Check out the knowledge base for help with TLC:

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172190


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi chiR26, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Welcome


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi and welcome 

If you fancy dropping in for some ten-pin bowling this coming Saturday, followed by an Italian meal, you're most welcome!

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=486954

Alternatively, there is also a meet this coming Friday evening from 7pm onwards at the Wizard Inn in Alderley Edge. Again, you're most welcome to join us 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=469530


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Damn all the other apps on tapatalk flash up but I missed this. Thanks for the welcome guys.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Keep checking the _EVENTS_ board for our next regular meet


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Will do mate. . Probably won't be in that tt though as it's getting broken I suspect

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Poor TT


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Such a lovely car, why do you want to break it?


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

It's just not right mate. Drivers side back wheel sits further into the arch than passenger side and makes whirring noise under hard acceleration. .. I bet someone could save it but I've just thrown £500 at it so need to get some money out of it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hmmmm. Perhaps ask, John-H, one of the most knowledgeable members on here what may be causing it at our January meet? It might not be all that expensive to fix?


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks @A3DFU I still think I'll get breaking it so spending money repairing it is pointless 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If it's a bent arm you could get a second hand one for £50 from Awesome. Do the tyres wear evenly? Seems a shame to scrap it if it can easily be fixed.


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi John
I'm led to believe I'll get more for it by breaking it. Would you not agree?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You can always sell the car's parts for more than the whole car is worth complete - providing you have the time, space, tools, determination, advertise effectively and can be bothered with all the hassle. You'll be turning somewhere into a scrap yard for some time. Some bits will shift quick but some bits will not and you'll have people wanting you to split things you want to sell whole and end up with bits you can't get rid of.

I scraped a Ford Capri once many years ago. I bought it for £300 and that's what I made from selling the bits. It took a very long time - months - and I tested my cousin's patience having it on her land. I ended up chopping up the bodywork with an arc welder amd weighing it in. So I turned it all into cash in the end. I wouldn't do it now - too much work.


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice John. .. Ill probably get something posted and see how much interest I get before deciding which way to go. How much would you say it's worth complete? ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

